# Einlesen von text in textArea mittels for-schleife



## franziblau (16. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen!  Ich hab für die Uni ein Projekt am Laufen, und ich komme hier grad nicht weiter... ich will bie Druck auf einen Button ein TextArea-Fenster aufmachen, in das Text aus einer txt. Datei eingelesen werden soll. funktioniert auch sehr gut. Problem: Ich habe sechs verschiedene Buttons, die mit 6 verschiedenen Texten belegt werden sollen, und ich finde es nicht sehr elegant, 6 TextAreas zu programmieren... gibt es da vielleicht einen besseren Weg mit einer for-Schleife oder so? Wäre für Hilfe wirklich dankbar...
lieben gruß

code:

 package src;
import java.awt.ScrollPane;
import java.io.File;
 import java.io.FileReader;
 import java.io.IOException;

 import javax.swing.JFrame;
 import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTextArea;
import javax.swing.text.JTextComponent;



 public class Area extends JFrame {

 	public Area() 
 	{
 		super("Area");
 		setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

 		JTextArea textArea = new JTextArea();
 	    textArea.setSize(500,500);
 	   textArea.setLineWrap(true);
 	   textArea.setWrapStyleWord(true);

 		File file = new File("C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Franziska Leithold/Eigene Dateien/Java Vok/London.txt");
 		try
 		{
 			textArea.read(new FileReader(file), "");
 		}
 		catch (IOException e) 
 		{
 			e.printStackTrace();
 			textArea.setText("Error reading file: " + file);
 		}

 		add(new JScrollPane(textArea));

 		pack();
 		setVisible(true);
 	}

 	/**
 	 * @param args
 	 */
 	public static void main(String[] args) 
 	{
 		new Area();
 	}

 }


----------



## SlaterB (16. Okt 2006)

Ja, mit for-Schleife und Array kann man 6 Buttons/ ActionListener und TextAreas gut handeln,
wer hätte das gedacht

wolltest du nur eine Bestätigung oder fertigen Code 

fang doch einfach mal an,
sollen übrigens alle TextAreas angezeigt werden?
ich fände es ja sinniger, je nach Button-Klick in der einen TextArea den jeweils aktuellen Text anzuzeigen


----------



## franziblau (23. Okt 2006)

hi,
also, mein Proble ist, dass ich ziemlicher anfänger auf dem gebiet bin, und leider keine Ahnung habe, wie ich die For-Schleife und die Areas zusammenbringen soll... ein bisschen Code wär ganz hilfreich 
Die Idee, die TextArea stehen zu lassen, ist glaub ich ziemlcih gut, wird das dann mittels

removeAll();

gemacht? Bzw, muss man das auch noch mit in der schleife einbinden??
thx und viele grüße
franzi


----------



## SlaterB (23. Okt 2006)

> muss man das auch noch mit in der schleife einbinden

eine solche Frage zeigt, dass dir der gesamte Aufbau nicht klar ist,
die Schleife braucht man nur einmal am Anfang, um alle 6 Elemente zu definieren 
(zumindest 6 Buttons sollen es wohl sein)

wenn dein ein Button geklickt wird, dann Text entfernen und neuen Text einfügen,
das hat mit Schleifen nix mehr zu tun

wie man Buttons einfügt steht in jedem Anfänger-Buch,
wie man mit For-Schleifen und Arrays umgeht steht noch viel früher in jedem Anfänger-Buch, 
lange lange bevor man sich an graphische Oberfälchen heranwagen sollte..

die Frage nach fertigen Code ist legitim, 
zumindest ich habe aber gerade keine Lust


----------

